# Living Life



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2014)

That being the case, I ought to rip up large trees by the roots like a strong Hurricane or some modern day Jack Armstrong.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

I've heard that failure is the stepping stone to success!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Doubt that Lucy ever learned the lesson or got stronger when Charlie held the football for her to kick...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2014)

This 6 year old explains the meaning of life to us:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...life_n_5830342.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think you can go through life being permanently happy..no matter what it throws at you..

Hippy dippy sayings just don't do it..

Life is hard..

If I went round smiling everyday, no matter what had happened, I would be quickly sectioned under the mental health act of 1962!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2014)

When I've had rough times in my life, I always tried to look at the 'big picture', and put things in perspective.  It helps to keep a realistic outlook on the problem, especially when you consider how many people are having to deal with things worse than you.  Pretty much control the problem, before it controls you.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

You can look at the bigger picture..It doesn't always work..for instance..I was once threatened with eviction from my home..it didn't give me any comfort at all to know that there were millions homeless in the world...

I was more concerned with keeping a roof over my kid's heads...

Selfish??...sure..


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Doubt that Lucy ever learned the lesson or got stronger when Charlie held the football for her to kick...


...spit that out again???


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I don't think you can go through life being permanently happy..no matter what it throws at you..
> 
> Hippy dippy sayings just don't do it..
> 
> ...


Don't confuse smiling with happiness, and selfishness doesn't breed happiness.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

So what would you equate happiness with?

If I'm not happy..I don't smile..and a false smile is so easily detected..

Like in a hamburger joint...


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...spit that out again???



Yes I was puzzled too..


----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy is a strong emotion, meant to be experienced in short bursts. I am seldom happy but most often content.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

So am I..but I don't walk around with a rictus smile pretending to be happy..

For a start of..I hate jokes...very few of them are funny..and my cheeks ache pretending to enjoy them..

The last time I laughed out loud was at a Karaoke bar last week..A man who was at least 80 sang ''you can keep your hat on'' by Tom Jones..accompanied by hip thrusts..

He didn't care..I wasn't laughing at him..I was laughing with him..


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

*Charlie Brown and Lucy*



Meanderer said:


> ...spit that out again???



Yeah, wasn't it Lucy who held the football for Charlie Brown, always jerking it away at the last minute?  I guess Charlie never got the memo about how the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Yes I was puzzled too..



In the cartoon, "Peanuts", Lucy would always hold the football for Charlie Brown to run up on it and kick it. At the last possible second, Lucy would pull the ball away and Charlie Brown would go flying on his rump.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2014)

oldman said:


> In the cartoon, "Peanuts", Lucy would always hold the football for Charlie Brown to run up on it and kick it. At the last possible second, Lucy would pull the ball away and Charlie Brown would go flying on his rump.




Actually, sometimes I feel a lot like Charlie Brown, having the metaphorical football jerked away at the last minute.

I always liked the characters in this strip.  I really liked Snoopy when he got in his Sopwith Camel to hunt down the Red Baron and save the world.  And wasn't there something where Snoopy sat on top of his doghouse and acted like a bird of prey or something like that, with a big scary look on his face??  Or maybe I imagined that?


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 22, 2014)

to me happiness is minimal debt, a safe comfortable place to live, enough food to eat, and friends that love and care for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)

View attachment 9812


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Doubt that Lucy ever learned the lesson or got stronger when Charlie held the football for her to kick...


But Charlie did it EVERY year !  You'd think he'd learn.

Lucy was the original kid bitch !  Always pulled her finger off the football.  And Charlie always said, "Rats!".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2014)

Twixie.....For the most part, I agree with you. It is OK to feel sad, mad on just unhappy at times. A death of a relative or close friend is an example, or like you, facing a possible eviction. There are many reasons one can feel sad or mad from time to time. It is part of human nature. But, we get over it, so can move forward. Sometimes it just takes some of us longer to "get over it." Right now, I have a friend that is almost 70 years old and has been married almost 50 years and is going through a divorce because his wife was involved in a long term affair. He has lots of bad days and it is hard to get him to smile. A few weeks a go, he called a mutual friend of ours and started talking about suicide. 

One last thing I can add to this is at my Mother's funeral, the pastor said as part of the sermon and he was addressing the family, he made the comments, "It's OK not to feel or be OK because everything is not OK. You have lost your Mother, Aunt or Sister." That gave me pause for thought.


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2014)

[h=3]A Little Poem, so true it hurts![/h]





*Another year has passed
And we're all a little older.
Last summer felt hotter
And winter seems much colder. 
There was a time not long ago
When life was quite a blast.
Now I fully understand
About 'Living in the Past' 
We used to go to weddings, 
Football games and lunches.. 
Now we go to funeral homes 
And after-funeral brunches. 
We used to have hangovers,
From parties that were gay.
Now we suffer body aches 
And wile the night away. 
We used to go out dining,
And couldn't get our fill.
Now we ask for doggie bags, 
Come home and take a pill. 
We used to often travel
To places near and far.
Now we get sore butts*
*From riding in the car. 
We used to go to nightclubs
And drink a little booze.
Now we stay home at night
And watch the evening news. 
That, my friend is how life is,
And now my tale is told. 
So, enjoy each day and live it up...
Before you're too damned old!*​


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yup, that's the truth, sad to say...


----------

